# What hormone is this?



## Cobramike (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys I tried a new trusted supplier. He's on prom. Anyway I ordered some Primo and from the intense smell of it I knew something was off. Still in the bag u can easily smell this odor. 

So I did the oven test and it most deff didn't make it as high as primo melts. Melted more around Masteron temps

My question to some of the guys on here that are more educated with various powders is this. This powder looks like parmesean cheese with a strong odor to it. Its a dingy white, almost a slight yellow hue to it. I thought it was either deca or test enanthate at 1st but low heat did not melt it. Thanx in advance


----------



## colochine (Jan 3, 2013)

Tren is yellowish.


----------



## powders101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes my first guess would be Tren by your description.

There are only a few sources that I will really trust with powders. RDP from here is one of them because I know where he gets his powders from. You can never use "new" and "trusted" in the same sentence! Just because they sponsor on a board does not make them trusted


----------



## Cobramike (Jan 3, 2013)

Very true and a valid point. The powder has a semi wet look to it. It's very soft and like I said like parmesean cheese. So does Tren Enanthate look like and smell like that?

I was already irritated cause I ordered dbol too and the taste test most deff was not dbol. So I thought well maybe by mistake he sent drol instead. Nope on both. Mixed in everclear and with a lil heat to melt it and the very bottom of the beaker I saw oil droplets form then after about a good 10min cooling off it solidified. I was pissed. Never use Bruce again


----------



## brucegroup (Jan 5, 2013)

hi bud 
my name is bruce , i think you had ordered from me past , 
could u email me and give me your order, i will check  if we had shipped  wrong , i dont think there has product quality in my product , 
regard
bruce


----------



## brucegroup (Jan 5, 2013)

Cobramike said:


> Hey guys I tried a new trusted supplier. He's on prom. Anyway I ordered some Primo and from the intense smell of it I knew something was off. Still in the bag u can easily smell this odor.
> 
> So I did the oven test and it most deff didn't make it as high as primo melts. Melted more around Masteron temps
> 
> My question to some of the guys on here that are more educated with various powders is this. This powder looks like parmesean cheese with a strong odor to it. Its a dingy white, almost a slight yellow hue to it. I thought it was either deca or test enanthate at 1st but low heat did not melt it. Thanx in advance




hi bud
my name is bruce, i am sorry to trouble u , 
it is really primo E, powder looks like parmesean cheese with a strong odor to it. Its a dingy white, almost a slight yellow hue to it,
i make sure it is really primo E (code ME), ME is the best supplier in china ,purity is >99%. it is standard ME, now in market, suppliers want to make ME more beautiful, they make ME with white crystalline
powders, but purity is just 97%, 
you can use it , no problem
if you have more question, pls email me any time 
regard
bruce


----------



## brucegroup (Jan 5, 2013)

powders101 said:


> Yes my first guess would be Tren by your description.
> 
> There are only a few sources that I will really trust with powders. RDP from here is one of them because I know where he gets his powders from. You can never use "new" and "trusted" in the same sentence! Just because they sponsor on a board does not make them trusted




no bud , it is not tren , tren is yellow crystalline powders, 
regard
bruce


----------



## brucegroup (Jan 5, 2013)

Cobramike said:


> Very true and a valid point. The powder has a semi wet look to it. It's very soft and like I said like parmesean cheese. So does Tren Enanthate look like and smell like that?
> 
> I was already irritated cause I ordered dbol too and the taste test most deff was not dbol. So I thought well maybe by mistake he sent drol instead. Nope on both. Mixed in everclear and with a lil heat to melt it and the very bottom of the beaker I saw oil droplets form then after about a good 10min cooling off it solidified. I was pissed. Never use Bruce again




hi bud 
Tren Enanthate is yellow  crystalline powder, it also has strong taste,
but not the same, i think you are the first time to use ME,
dbol is white powders, it also has taste , but not strong, 
i send correct .no problem, 
do you first time order  raw ?
pls email me , i will try my best to help u , regard
bruce


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know the situation but seems like he's trying to make good.

everyone makes mistakes....esp being a business that's so busy.

if he takes care of you bc of a mistake...seems like a decent dude!!

gd luck with it and let's us know if the problem is taken care of.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

It's primo.. One other powder with distinct smell is Tpp.. Bruce is an honest and trustworthy person..


----------



## FordFan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's good to see a sponsor trying to help. So far everything I've seen from Bruce has been correct and potent.


----------



## greggy (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used Bruce many times and am always inpressed with overall transactions. Very excellent in communications, kinda makes me wonder if he is TP.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

greggy said:


> I've used Bruce many times and am always inpressed with overall transactions. Very excellent in communications, kinda makes me wonder if he is TP.



What's TP?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 6, 2013)

Bruce is no longer a sponsor here so out of respect for our current sponsors I am closing this thread.


----------

